# Beaver prices in N. MN?



## bftrapster (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey wondering about pricing on Beaver , In N. Minnesota .. anyone been sell


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

streched green or in the round


----------



## Plowdude (Dec 26, 2006)

Haven't sold any yet, but they should be averaging 18-20 dollars in the round, add 5-8 dollars more if their finished.


----------



## bftrapster (Mar 30, 2007)

either way,,, just wonderin if i was gettint the screws... pricing sounds not too good huh


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

If you can get $18 to $20 in the round sell the damned things. Most buyers will not take carcass beaver now.


----------

